# Graco Myride 65 or TrueFit



## mrscompgeek (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a 2 week old baby who is currently in a infant seat. But we would like to get a Convertible seat that will last until 65# for when she outgrows the infant seat. The two we are looking at that we really like and is in our price range is the Myride65 and Truefit. Which one is best? We have a Toyota Camry so we have a nice size back seat but DH is 5'11 so he usually has his seat back pretty far. Does one seat sit up more than the other?
Whats the pros and cons of these two seats?


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Both seats can be installed pretty upright for older babies and toddlers and fit well in smaller spaces. The TrueFit has the removable headrest which would be nice if you plan to use it soon (while baby still needs to be very reclined). Neither will harness many children to 65lbs. Most children outgrow harnessed seats by height rather than weight. The TrueFit is taller, so it will last longer harnessed. Rearfacing, the TrueFit will last longer for tall, long torsoed, thinner kids. The MyRide will rearface for longer for shorter heavier kids. Both will get most kids to a reasonable age to forward face (3ish is a good goal). The TrueFit will get most kids to a resonable age for a booster (5-6ish is a good goal), the MyRide will last some kids that long, but not the taller/longer torsoed ones.

Personally, I still prefer the TrueFit for it's taller harness, taller shell, and removable headrest. But I have a tall, long torsoed, skinny kiddo who hated her infant seat (switched to a convertible young and still needed to be pretty reclined). Both are good seats.

FWIW, My DD has 2" of shell above her head in the MyRide (will outgrow it in one more inch of torso growth) and probably 4-5" of shell above her head in the TrueFit. She is 18months old, 24lbs, and about 34".


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I find that people often underestimate how much room is left in the My Ride. My extremely average-torsoed nearly 40" daughter has nearly 2" of rear facing clearance.

OP, it is not necessary to plan to 'harness to 65 lbs'. In fact, seats marked to 65 lbs won't get kids that far, because they'll outgrow them by height first. Kids are safe to use a booster around the fifth or sixth birthday, and both those seats will get you there.

The most important thing is to keep kids rear facing. Two years bare minimum, four is best.

If your child is off the charts tall but very light, the True Fit will last you longest rear facing. For almost all other kids, the My Ride will easily get you to four. And for kids who are average or heavy in weight, the My Ride will get you to four but the True Fit will be outgrown before three by weight.

My preference is the My Ride, between the two, because it will get more kids rear facing to four than the True Fit.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
I find that people often underestimate how much room is left in the My Ride. My extremely average-torsoed nearly 40" daughter has nearly 2" of rear facing clearance.


Well, my 36" 2yo had about a half inch left in the MR last spring. It totalliy depends on the kiddo. My 42" (at the time) 4yo was a good inch over the top of the shell. And he was too tall to ff harnessed in it. It really is going to depend on the child's torso height.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
I find that people often underestimate how much room is left in the My Ride. My extremely average-torsoed nearly 40" daughter has nearly 2" of rear facing clearance.

OP, it is not necessary to plan to 'harness to 65 lbs'. In fact, seats marked to 65 lbs won't get kids that far, because they'll outgrow them by height first. Kids are safe to use a booster around the fifth or sixth birthday, and both those seats will get you there.

The most important thing is to keep kids rear facing. Two years bare minimum, four is best.

If your child is off the charts tall but very light, the True Fit will last you longest rear facing. For almost all other kids, the My Ride will easily get you to four. And for kids who are average or heavy in weight, the My Ride will get you to four but the True Fit will be outgrown before three by weight.

My preference is the My Ride, between the two, because it will get more kids rear facing to four than the True Fit.

After you commented about mismeasuring in a previous thread I was concerned that I had done so, so I put DD back in the MyRide, made sure to take the infant padding out (which is a PITB, by the way) and measured it for real. I was very careful about using the correct angle, measuring from the actual top of the shell, using a ruler and not estimating, etc. She has BARELY 2" of shell left.

She generally tracks 80th percentile for height, so she is tall, but nowhere near off-the-charts tall. She may in fact be freakishly long torsoed, but I doubt it. She seems pretty normally proportioned to me. She's a touch bigger than most 18mo we know, but smaller than most 2yo.

FWIW, something around 90% of kids will hit their 3rd birthdays before they hit 35lbs. I'm not saying that the MyRide isn't a great, long lasting seat for most kids, but there are a lot of kids on the tall & light side who will outgrow it by height rather than weight.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

That sounds like you have unusually tall torsoed children. My 5 year old, who is in the 97th percentile for height for boys his age, still fits forward facing in the My Ride, and he too is very 'average' torsoed.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

OP- I hope you don't mind me hijacking for a minute








, but there are so many threads about this I don't want to start another one...

I just realized that DD has hit the height limit on the bucket we've been using for 2 years (she's 32"; it's a snugride) so we're looking for a convertible. I tried out both the MyRide and Truefit (and a couple others) in my Toyota Corolla (BRU lets you take them out and put them in your car), and I really liked the MyRide. It sits much higher off the sets, so DD had a lot more room for her legs (RF), where in the TrueFit her legs were all scrunched up against my back seat. It also had more room for the front seats to recline. But I'm a little concerned about people mentioning that it will get outgrown quickly by skinny babies. She just now is outgrowing her bucket because of the height limit; she's nowhere near the weight limit. She just turned 2yo- 25lb, 32".

So I'm curious if the MyRide will be a good investment for us or not? We are on a tight budget, so we definitely want to find a convertible that will last a good long time. Thoughts?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Either one is great! I love the MR for little babies. My 8 lb DS fit well in the TF from birth, but beautifully into the MR. It supported him much better than his infant seat did. My friend has a 6.5 lb baby girl who fits very well into the MR.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

ChangingSeasons - with her stats the myride should be more than adequate. She's a good 4" shorter than my ds2 and 7lbs lighter, and about the same age!


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

My son is way off the charts, and has long outgrown the marathon and still has at least half an inch of harness room in the myride. He's 44 inches tall, probably 45 by now. I, too, think the height of the myride was being wrongly discounted.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I just measured my 37" son in the MyRide last week without the infant padding and he had barely an inch of shell above his head. I am positive I was measuring correctly and there was no way he would fit in it. I don't think he has an unusually tall torso either. He does have a very long neck and a bit of a big head, so maybe that was it, but he still was fitting in his Marathon for height RF'ing (he is 2.5) just fine, but was 32.2 pounds so just about to outgrow it for weight for RF'ing.

I ended up going with a Complete Air. I love the side wings on it and he has a TON of room left in the shell. It only goes to 50 pounds though, so we will see if he can use a booster once he is done with the CA.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
I just measured my 37" son in the MyRide last week without the infant padding and he had barely an inch of shell above his head. I am positive I was measuring correctly and there was no way he would fit in it. I don't think he has an unusually tall torso either. He does have a very long neck and a bit of a big head, so maybe that was it, but he still was fitting in his Marathon for height RF'ing (he is 2.5) just fine, but was 32.2 pounds so just about to outgrow it for weight for RF'ing.

I ended up going with a Complete Air. I love the side wings on it and he has a TON of room left in the shell. It only goes to 50 pounds though, so we will see if he can use a booster once he is done with the CA.


I think he's more than likely to get to safe boostering age in the Complete Air (really nice seat!) The heavier weight limits on other seats are really inflated for the most part. 50 pounds is a more sensible weight limit considering the torso height the Complete Air accommodates. It will get most kids to between their fifth or sixth birthdays harnessed, and that's totally acceptable


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
My son is way off the charts, and has long outgrown the marathon and still has at least half an inch of harness room in the myride. He's 44 inches tall, probably 45 by now. I, too, think the height of the myride was being wrongly discounted.

Right, but harness height isn't what matters when RF"ing







My 42", 33 pound just turned 4 yo was way over the top of the shell of the MR and still has 4" of shell in the TrueFit.


----------



## mrscompgeek (Nov 15, 2007)

so what im hearing is the truefit usually last longer as far as height wise? My daughter was the same length & weight as I was when i was born and I am petite now. Im 5'3 and DH is 5'10 so my guess is that DD wont be really tall.So would the myride be the best bet for her?


----------

